# -면 돼



## eggsarepurple

I'm thinking it is a shortened form of 면 안돼..can someone clarify?

eg) 
얼마면 돼
기타는 한대면 돼
사랑해, 한 마디면 돼
즐기면 돼 

Very confused!


----------



## terrortwilight

nope youre way off the mark - those two are completely opposite in meaning
-면 돼 means "- will suffice" or "- will be enough"

얼마면 돼? how much money will suffice / how much money will be enough?
기타는 한대면 돼. one guitar would suffice. / one guitar would be enough.
theres a subtle difference as far as the meaning of 즐기면돼 goes as it means something like "what you have to do is just enjoy yourself"
but i reckon the basic meaning didnt change that much or did it? hope it helped


----------



## eggsarepurple

thank you for your prompt answer. So is this used often in conversations?
Is is natural to say this:

1) I hope this would suffice. 이 것면 돼기를 바래요.
2) I think this would suffice for now. 이젠 이것면 돼는 것 같아요. or -면 됄 것 같아요?
3) It will be suffice if I can go. (Can I use in this sense? Doesn't seem natural to me..) 갈 수 있다면 이 것면 돼.


----------

